# Tiny USB packs 1TB of storage in Swiss Army Knife body



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Victorinox, the company best known for its popular line of convenient multi-bladed Swiss Army Knives, has a solution for the storage-hungry among you. Its new Victorinox SSD product delivers an amazing 1TB of storage in a container the size of your average USB thumb drive or, more literally, the size of a Swiss Army Knife.


Here


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> a company representative told us the retail price once the Victorinox SSD launches later this year will likely be in the neighborhood of $3,000


I well pass on getting that one anytime soon.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I hear you Harry, but it's nice to see the jump....:up:


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

My Kingston 256 GB was $550. So the price is comparable. Or I could go with 6 of the Kingstons.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I like the option of not including the knife blades....:up:


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

ekim68 said:


> I like the option of not including the knife blades....:up:


No doubt they'd still arrest you if you tried to get on a plane. After the strip-search and 4 hours in a holding cell, all would be fine again. No big deal. 

Meanwhile, while 9 inspectors try to decide what to do about the extreme threat that you represent, the real bombers are getting on the plane.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

The very reason that I won't travel by plane...Heck, I don't even travel by car very much any more....


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

ekim68 said:


> The very reason that I won't travel by plane...Heck, I don't even travel by car very much any more....


No one has said that flying is "fun" in a long time. The trouble with all this security stuff is that the better you lock out the bad guys, the more you yourself are locked in. Sometimes, I'd rather just live and take my chances.

(PS. Microsoft has a free driver download for formatting the extra large capacity flash and SD cards.)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

ekim68 said:


> I hear you Harry, but it's nice to see the jump....:up:


Plus look how it's made. Is it to heavy to have hanging onto to plug and not fall out or break off. Then again you got the metal around the USB so guess it will be OK.

Just don't open the knife and hook it up and stand around holding a laptop without steel toe shoes.


----------

